
Ask HN: Open or Closed Systems Developer (Career Choices) - dzonga
What&#x27;s better and beneficial in the long run :<p>1.Develop or work on open systems where not a single company has control e.g webdev, systems programming with open languages | frameworks like node.js or ruby, rust etc<p>2. Develop or Work on proprietary systems e.g mobile or flash where a single company controls the platform ? such as iOS or Windows or some X-company shit I don&#x27;t know about<p>Having given a hard thought at this as someone starting out: I would think open systems are better since no one is holding you by the neck ?
======
brudgers
The career prospects of iOS domain knowledge and Windows domain knowledge are
probably radically different. The career prospects for javascript and rust
expertise are different. People are different too. The culture of Javascript
suits some people, Rust others and perhaps some of the same.

~~~
dzonga
In the long run, as an investment vehicle...where do more returns on time lie
?

